# Lowe Lake 12



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

This is my "micro skiff".  It is a 12 ft. Lowe Lake aluminum boat.  I am kicking around the idea of adding a wooden casting deck to the front, drilling through the bunk seats to allow horizontal rod storage with PVC sheaths, and swapping out the 6.0 hp Merc with a 9.9 or even a 15 to allow me to cover more ground.  However, until I find the time, here she sits as she came stock.  Not too bad.  She really floats in no water.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome and congrats. some of my most memorable fishing trips came out of a boat just like that


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy... ;D


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

> looks tippy...  ;D


You don't know the half of it. When I stand on the back and pole, whoever is standing in the front damn near falls over no matter how smooth I make my motion. :


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > looks tippy...  ;D
> 
> 
> You don't know the half of it.  When I stand on the back and pole, whoever is standing in the front damn near falls over no matter how smooth I make my motion.   :



Tippy around here is more of a compliment. lol Or at least that's what I read somewhere on the rules. I guess it's a hint sarcasm? But anyway, nice boat. I've caught some nice fish out of my current 12' jon boat, and out of my last 12' jon boat. I say go for the front deck, and horizontal rod holders. You might want to make the front deck out of aluminum though so it's not so heavy. Aluminum box tubing isn't too much money. That along with some aluminum sheeting, and some self tapping screws, you should be good to go.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Tippy around here is more of a compliment. lol Or at least that's what I read somewhere on the rules.


http://microskiff.com/micro-wiki/index.php/Tippy


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Cooolness ! Welcome


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

> > > looks tippy...  ;D
> >
> >
> > You don't know the half of it.  When I stand on the back and pole, whoever is standing in the front damn near falls over no matter how smooth I make my motion.   :
> ...


Well, in that case, I appreciate the compliment. 

Now, down to business, how do I go about creating an aluminum deck with square tubing and flat sheeting with no welder, riveter, or mandrel bender... :


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > > looks tippy...  ;D
> > >
> > >
> > > You don't know the half of it.  When I stand on the back and pole, whoever is standing in the front damn near falls over no matter how smooth I make my motion.   :
> ...


Self taping screws, and a drill.


----------

